# Buczek payments



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking to find out if any vendor has made any progress in collecting there receivables from Buczek and if so I know its state specific regarding Laws please share ideas.


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i believe they claimed bankruptcy which mean nobody will receive a single dollar


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*Buczek*

I get the fact that we all can say what we want to express.... they have not yet filed for bankruptcy and the are still an active corporation with the sect of state in new York and if you are a new York vendor whether they filed or not which they still could do does not relieve them of financial responsibilities on the invoices they were paid .....so I ask again does anyone have any good information on Buczek and if they have been paid at all or what success they might have had ....Would like to share success and or plan a decent plan to get accounts receivables taken care of.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Are they returning your calls or emails? have you been to their office in NY. Do they have an office in NY?


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

i guess u being naive will always get u the same answer, whether or not there still listed as whatever with the secretary of state they are in the process of filing trust me, and the way they set up there corporation if they file u cannot go after them personally and i can assure u they have no money to pay out to anybody


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*Buczek*

There office is in Derby NY which is near Buffalo.And in New York the laws which might protect them in bankruptcy do not protect them criminally on the invoices they were paid and never paid to vendors.as they have a fiduciary responsibility to pay vendors first


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I've had luck going directly to the clients.


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

*Buczek*

Good to hear I have been getting small amounts here and there


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

From ?


----------



## MBG (Mar 24, 2014)

I am looking for a good address to send mailings to Buczek Ent as well as a physical address for their office.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

RI preservstion said:


> i believe they claimed bankruptcy which mean nobody will receive a single dollar




Incorrect...if you're owed monies you are part of their debt...if your not lisred in the Debts on their filing they have once again committed fraud and you can file a motion to stop and be included as a debtor...People are starting to file against both Buczek and Berghorst....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I did hear that too. I also heard the invoices unpaid from the Nationals are being collected and escrowed for unpaid contractors that are on file.


----------

